# Would I benefit from meds? Am I hypo?



## sgentry (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello,

I had half of my thyroid removed on August 10, 2016 due to a Hurthle Cell Tumor (benign). It was suspicious for cancer but wasn't. I was already almost hypo prior to the surgery. Had my blood done on September 13 and below are my numbers. I am on the low end of T4 and T3 but TSH is normal.

I have been really tired, hair thinning, extremely dry skin and just don't seem on top of things these days. Could I benefit from meds? I have tried to avoid them as I am not one to take meds but am at the point that maybe I would benefit. Thoughts?

Thank you!

TSH - 2.430 (.0470 - 4.68)

T4 FREE - .86 (.78 - 2.19)

T3 FREE - 4.98 (4.26 - 8.10)


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I myself don't hold much truth with all those tests and ranges.

Everyone's too different.

It's more about how I feel.

It is not hard to recognize hypo and hyper symptoms.

You more or less need to feel your way to the right dose with what type of meds you are using.

If you still have some active thyroid tissue left your dose will most likely keep changing and you will have to adjust your dose in the future.

If you can find a doctor who will prescribe thyroid hormone give it a try.

You can always discontinue it if you don't like it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you are hypo and would benefit from thyroid medication.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH - 2.430 (.0470 - 4.68)
> 
> T4 FREE - .86 (.78 - 2.19)
> 
> T3 FREE - 4.98 (4.26 - 8.10)


Your FT-4 and FT-3 should fall somewhere between 1/2 - 3/4 of range. You care clearly hypo based on your Free's, your symptoms support a request for some thyroid hormone replacement


----------

